
How Necking Shaped the Giraffe - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/41/selection/how-necking-shaped-the-giraffe-rp
======
georgecmu
It's a bit disappointing that "How the Giraffe Got His Neck" didn't make it
into Kipling's Just So Stories
([http://www.boop.org/jan/justso/](http://www.boop.org/jan/justso/))

